# [HOWTO] aMule con webserver e GTK+2

## FMulder

HOWTO: aMule con webserver e GTK+2

You can find an English translation here

Prerequisiti:

- aMule 2.0.0rc8, ebuild modificata per essere compilata sulle gtk+2 con il controllo remoto abilitato. Per poter compilare questa versione è necessaria la keyword ~x86, quindi (da root) fate

```
# echo "net-p2p/amule ~x86" >> /etc/portage/package.keywords
```

- wxGTK-2.5.3, installate automaticamente dall'ebuild, sono hard masked e quindi, se non le avete già installate, prima di compilare amule fate (da root) 

```
# echo "=x11-libs/wxGTK-2.5.3" >> /etc/portage/package.unmask
```

Se le avete preinstallate, DOVETE averle compilate con la flag USE="gtk2", altrimenti non riuscirete a compilare amule in modo da utilizzare le gtk2, dato che non ce le avete  :Wink: 

Passo 1: aggiunta dell'ebuild a portage 

Assicurarsi che nel file /etc/make.conf sia presente la linea

```
PORTDIR_OVERLAY=/usr/local/portage
```

ed eventualmente aggiungetela

Quindi creare la cartella 

```
# mkdir -p /usr/local/portage/net-p2p/amule

# cd /usr/local/portage/net-p2p/amule
```

A questo punto copiate l'ebuild in questa cartella, dandogli nome amule-2.0.0_rc8.ebuild

```
# ebuild amule-2.0.0_rc8.ebuild digest 
```

Passo 2: emerge di amule

Per fare l'emerge di amule con il webserver e con le gtk2 sono necessarie le flag remote e gtk2

Se volete anche il supporto per le statistiche interne, dovete aggiungere anche la flag stats, di default non attivata. 

Se avete installato in precedenza le wxGTK 2.5.3 abilitando sia la use-flag gtk2 che la use-flag unicode, potete scegliere a quale versione linkare amule

per la versione gtk2:

```
# USE="gtk2 remote stats -unicode" emerge amule -v --pretend
```

per la versione gtk2+unicode:

```
# USE="gtk2 remote stats unicode" emerge amule -v --pretend
```

se invece al momento della compilazione delle wxGTK non avete usato la use-flag unicode dovrete per forza usare:

```
# USE="gtk2 remote stats -unicode" emerge amule -v --pretend
```

Se sembra tutto ok, togliete --pretend e compilate.

Passo 3: configurazione di amule

Se lavorate dalla shell, loggatevi con l'utente che eseguirà il amule e il webserver e eseguite amule con 

```

# amule

```

Non vi starò a spiegare come configurare amule, suppongo già lo sappiate.

Entrate in Preferences, Remote connection, attivate le caselle: 

- abilita password

- abilita compressione gzip

- accetta connessioni esterne

- usa porte TCP invece dei socket UNIX locali

la casella abilita webserver è ininfluente, verrà rimossa nelle prossime versioni a quanto so..

Scegliete una porta qualsiasi come porta tcp esterna (default 4712) e sceglietene un'altra diversa come porta per il webserver (default 4711)

Scegliete una password nella sezione parametri connessioni esterne e un'altra come password per i diritti completi nella sezione parametri webserver.

Fatto questo, chiudete amule, altrimenti i settaggi non verranno applicati.

Passo 4: Ultimi settaggi

Entrando in shell sempre come utente che eseguirà amule, digitate

```

# cp /usr/share/amuleweb/* ~/.aMule/ -r

```

questo è necessario perché amule cercherà il template per le pagine web direttamente nella cartella ~/.aMule, ma non lo troverà perché di default non lo copia.

Passo 5: Avvio di aMule e accesso web

Da questo momento potete eseguire amule

```

# amule

```

e abilitare il supporto per l'accesso remoto scegliendo la porta che avete scelto come porta tcp esterna

```

# amuleweb -p 4712

```

dove dovreste dover digitare la password che avete scelto come parametro di connessione esterna.

Per chiuderlo, vi basta scrivere quit o exit.

ora, da qualsiasi pc connesso a quello in cui è in esecuzione amule, vi basterà collegarvi a http://192.168.0.1:4711/ (ovviamente l'ip dovrà essere quello della macchina su cui è avviato amule, mentre la porta sarà quella scelta in porta webserver) dove dovrete inserire la password scelta su "password per diritti completi"

Added:

NON si dovrebbero perdere i files di configurazione, in ogni caso se volete essere certi, copiate la cartella ~/.aMule da qualche parte prima di iniziare tutto!

ADDED: CVS Version

Ho provato a modificare l'ebuild per adattarlo alla versione cvs.. non è certo il massimo ma non sono un grande esperto, e in ogni caso per il momento funziona, poi se qualcuno vuole darmi una mano è il benvenuto  :Wink: 

E' un ebuild un po' rozzo, nel senso che serve per installare la versione odierna del cvs, però ogni volta che lo installate, per avere la versione più aggiornata, dovrete fare un touch dell'ebuild e rifare il digest prima di dare l'emerge  :Wink: 

L'ebuild ad oggi funziona, ho scaricato e installato con successo sulle GTK2 con unicode! Non ho ancora provato il webserver ma non credo ci siano problemi.. 

Installazione

Anzitutto l'ho separato dal ramo amule classico, quindi dovete creare una nuova cartella 

```

mkdir /usr/local/portage/net-p2p/aMule-CVS

```

fate copia incolla dell'ebuild e salvatelo nella cartella creata con nome file aMule-CVS-1.ebuild

```

# Copyright 1999-2004 Gentoo Foundation

# Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License v2

# $Header: 

inherit wxwidgets

MY_P=${PN/m/M}

MY_P=${MY_P/_/}

# Scarica il bz2 del CVS del giorno precedente, per evitare che tentando un emerge 

#   qualche ora dopo mezzanotte, non venga trovato nessun file da scaricare.

DATA_CVS=$(expr $(date +%Y%m%d) - 1)

# Se invece si desidera scaricare proprio il pacchetto quotidiano, decommentare la riga seguente.

# DATA_CVS=$(date +%Y%m%d)

MY_P=$MY_P-$DATA_CVS

echo $MY_P

S=${WORKDIR}/amule-cvs

DESCRIPTION="aMule, the all-platform eMule p2p client, CVS Version"

HOMEPAGE="http://www.amule.org/"

SRC_URI="http://www.hirnriss.net/files/cvs/${MY_P}.tar.bz2"

LICENSE="GPL-2"

SLOT="0"

KEYWORDS="~amd64 ~x86"

IUSE="debug gtk2 nls remote stats unicode gd"

DEPEND="gtk2? ( >=x11-libs/wxGTK-2.5.3 )

   !gtk2? ( >=x11-libs/wxGTK-2.4.2-r2 )

   >=net-misc/curl-7.11.0

   >=sys-libs/zlib-1.2.1

   stats? ( >=media-libs/gd-2.0.26 )

   gd? ( >=media-libs/gd-2.0.26 )

   !net-p2p/amule

   !net-p2p/xmule"

pkg_setup() {

   if ! use gtk2 >& /dev/null ; then

      need-wxwidgets gtk || die "gtk version of x11-libs/wxGTK not found"

   elif use unicode >& /dev/null ; then

      export WX_GTK_VER="2.5"

      need-wxwidgets unicode || die "You need to emerge unicoded wxGTK with USE='gtk2 unicode'"

   else

      export WX_GTK_VER="2.5"

      need-wxwidgets gtk2 || die "You need to emerge wxGTK with USE='gtk2'"

   fi

}

src_compile() {

   if use gtk2 >& /dev/null && use remote >& /dev/null ; then

                EXTRA_ECONF="--enable-amule-daemon"

        fi

   econf \

      --disable-optimise \

      --with-wx-config=${WX_CONFIG} \

      --with-wxbase-config=${WX_CONFIG} \

      `use_enable nls` \

      `use_enable remote amulecmd` \

      `use_enable remote amulecmdgui` \

      `use_enable remote webserver` \

      `use_enable remote webservergui` \

      `use_enable stats cas` \

      `use_enable stats wxcas` \

      `use_enable stats alc` \

      `use_enable stats alcc` \

      `use_enable debug` \

      || die

   emake -j1 || die

}

src_install() {

   make DESTDIR=${D} install || die

}

```

poi date

```

ebuild /usr/local/portage/net-p2p/aMule-CVS/aMule-CVS-1.ebuild digest

```

una volta fatto potete riallacciarvi al passo 2, badando di adattare il comando "emerge amule" con "emerge aMule-CVS".

State attenti perché ho imposto che questo ebuild necessita la disinstallazione di amule non-cvs, questo perché alcuni file verranno sovrascritti e così tagliamo la testa al toro ed evitiamo di lasciare file condivisi tra amule e amule-cvs con il rischio che non funzioni né l'uno né l'altro  :Wink: 

Ripeto per i distratti

Se volete aggiornare aMule-CVS, dovete PRIMA fare

```

touch /usr/local/portage/net-p2p/aMule-CVS/aMule-CVS-1.ebuild

ebuild /usr/local/portage/net-p2p/aMule-CVS/aMule-CVS-1.ebuild digest

```

e POI rifare l'emerge!

Attenzione: se fate ogni giorno un nuovo aggiornamento, dopo 20 giorni vi ritrovereste con 20 file dei sorgenti salvati in /usr/portage/distfiles, che potete cancellare tranquillamente ed evitare che vi inzozzino la gentoo.. (l'avevo detto che era un ebuild barbaro  :Wink: )

Spero di esservi stato utile...

Enjoy  :Very Happy: Last edited by FMulder on Mon Apr 11, 2005 11:41 pm; edited 15 times in total

----------

## fedeliallalinea

[MOD]Splittato da https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=268521 [/MOD]

Ottimo howto appena ho un po' di tempo lo provo sulla mia macchina. Aggiunto ai post utilissimi sezione howto

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Io cambierei il passo 1 cosi':

Passo 1: aggiunta dell'ebuild a portage 

Assicurarsi che nel file /etc/make.conf sia presente la linea

```
PORTDIR_OVERLAY=/usr/local/portage
```

Quindi creare la cartella 

```
# mkdir -p /usr/local/portage/net-p2p/amule

# cd /usr/local/portage/net-p2p/amule
```

A questo punto scaricare l'ebuild modificato da https://bugs.gentoo.org/attachment.cgi?id=43895 e dargli il nome amule-2.0.0_rc7.ebuild . Infine date il comandp

```
# ebuild amule-2.0.0_rc7.ebuild digest 
```

Cosi' anche si si fa il sync non si perdono le impostazioni

----------

## FMulder

Giusto, ho corretto  :Wink: 

Fammi sapere se c'è qualche altro difetto, è il mio primo how-to e l'ho anche fatto di fretta  :Wink: 

----------

## GhePeU

solo una nota

l'use unicode impone che sia presente anche l'use gtk2, quindi la scelta su che versione usare non dipende dalle wxGTK ma solo da amule

quindi questa sezione

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Se avete già installato le gtk2.5.3 con supporto unicode, è necessario attivarlo anche per amule, e, viceversa, se le avete installate senza unicode, dovete dare la flag "-unicode"
> 
> Ricapitolando:
> ...

 

si può sostituire con qualcosa del genere:

-----------------------------

Se avete compilato le wxGTK 2.5.3 abilitando sia la use-flag gtk2 che la use-flag unicode, potete scegliere a quale versione linkare amule

per la versione gtk2:

```
ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" USE="gtk2 remote stats -unicode" emerge amule -v --pretend
```

per la versione gtk2+unicode:

```
ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" USE="gtk2 remote stats unicode" emerge amule -v --pretend
```

se invece al momento della compilazione delle wxGTK non avete usato la use-flag unicode dovrete per forza usare:

```
ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" USE="gtk2 remote stats -unicode" emerge amule -v --pretend
```

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Un'altra nota invece di usare ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" che e' deprecato fai mettere l'entry

```
net-p2p/amule ~x86
```

in /etc/portage/package.keywords

----------

## FMulder

Ok, ho sistemato con le vostre correzioni, grazie mille  :Wink: 

Comunque avete provato? Siete riusciti a farlo funzionare?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *FMulder wrote:*   

> Comunque avete provato? Siete riusciti a farlo funzionare?

 

Entro la fine della settimana lo provo. Magari anche stasera devo vedere se riesco fare tutto

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Ho seguito l'howto e tutto e' andato bene solo che la porta per accedere al web e' la 10000

----------

## GhePeU

rc8 uscita, e dovrebbero esserci molte migliorie sul webserver

l'ebuild segnalato nel primo post funziona, basta rinominarlo

tra l'altro sembra stabilizzata la separazione GUI-core, bisognerà sistemare l'ebuild ma ora come ora non ho molta voglia di fare prove

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *GhePeU wrote:*   

> rc8 uscita, e dovrebbero esserci molte migliorie sul webserver
> 
> l'ebuild segnalato nel primo post funziona, basta rinominarlo

 

Ottimo lo mando subito in compilazione  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Truzzone

 *FMulder wrote:*   

> HOWTO: aMule con webserver e GTK+2
> 
> Prerequisiti:
> 
> - aMule 2.0.0rc7, ebuild modificata per essere compilata sulle gtk+2 con il controllo remoto abilitato. Per poter compilare questa versione è necessaria la keyword ~x86, quindi (da root) fate
> ...

 

Io questo passaggio l'ho fatto cos':

```
# echo "x11-libs/wxGTK" >> /etc/portage/package.unmask
```

e

```
# echo "x11-libs/wxGTK ~x86" >> /etc/portage/package.unmask
```

Quando compilo wxGTK mi si blocca con:

```
collect2: ld returned 1 exit status

make[1]: *** [wxrc] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory '/var/tmp/portage/wxGTK-2.5.3/work/wxGTK-2.5.3/build_unicode/utils/wxrc'

!!! CUT

!!! Function src_compile, Line 104, Exitcode 2

!!! CUT

!!! CUT

```

Nelle USE del make.conf è presente -gtk gtk2 unicode   :Confused: 

Come posso fare a compilarlo senza errori con unicode?

Ciao by Truzzone   :Question: 

PS: Come si copia/incolla testo (in questo caso l'errore) da xterm a Firefox?   :Embarassed: 

----------

## Vendicatore

Io lo avevo provato un po' di tempo fa compilato con le gtk2, ma era assai instabile, com'e' ora?

----------

## Truzzone

 *Truzzone wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Io questo passaggio l'ho fatto cos':
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Ho risolto compilando wxGTK con USE="-unicode" e poi ho compilato amule  2.0.0rc8 con gtk2 tutto ok durante la compilazione ma durante l'utilizzo tra le preferenze si blocca subito a caso ed i i file in download con caratteri accentati vengono visualizzati con uno spazio vuoto (colpa dell'unicode?!?)  :Sad: 

Ho dovuto ricompilare amule 2.0.0rc8 con USE="-gtk2 -unicode" in questo modo funziona alla grande anche se era molto più bello con le wxGTK   :Crying or Very sad: 

CIao by Truzzone   :Confused: 

----------

## GhePeU

 *Vendicatore wrote:*   

> Io lo avevo provato un po' di tempo fa compilato con le gtk2, ma era assai instabile, com'e' ora?

 

con le 2.5.3 mi funziona perfettamente da "Sat Nov 13 16:45:48 2004"

----------

## Truzzone

 *GhePeU wrote:*   

> ...
> 
> con le 2.5.3 mi funziona perfettamente da "Sat Nov 13 16:45:48 2004"

 

A me aprendo Preferenze e spostato in qualche finestra che si incartava subito.

wxGTK senza unicode purtroppo per l'errore postato sopra   :Sad: 

Buon Natale   :Very Happy:   Truzzone

----------

## unz

ho preparato un ebuild per gli utenti fastweb che applica automagicamente la patch di gnucco [Adunanza] e la patch di piedone per le icone gnomate ... se vi interessa ...

amule-2.0.0_rc8.ebuild

```
# Copyright 1999-2004 Gentoo Foundation

# Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License v2

# $Header: /var/cvsroot/gentoo-x86/net-p2p/amule/amule-2.0.0_rc8.ebuild,v 1.1 2004/26/12 17:30:55 unzsnu Exp $

inherit eutils wxwidgets

MY_P=${P/m/M}

MY_P=${MY_P/_/}

S=${WORKDIR}/${MY_P}

DESCRIPTION="aMule, the all-platform eMule p2p client"

HOMEPAGE="http://www.amule.org/"

SRC_URI="http://download.berlios.de/${PN}/${MY_P}.tar.bz2

             http://gnucco.hollosite.com/amule-adunanza-2.0.0rc8-1.diff.gz

     http://unzsnu.altervista.org/amule-2.0.0rc8-icons.patch.bz2"

RESTRICT="nomirror"

LICENSE="GPL-2"

SLOT="0"

KEYWORDS="~amd64 ~x86"

IUSE="debug gtk2 nls remote stats unicode gd"

DEPEND="gtk2? ( >=x11-libs/wxGTK-2.5.3 )

   !gtk2? ( >=x11-libs/wxGTK-2.4.2-r2 )

   >=net-misc/curl-7.11.0

   >=sys-libs/zlib-1.2.1

   stats? ( >=media-libs/gd-2.0.26 )

   gd? ( >=media-libs/gd-2.0.26 )

   !net-p2p/xmule"

pkg_setup() {

   if ! use gtk2 >& /dev/null ; then

      need-wxwidgets gtk || die "gtk version of x11-libs/wxGTK not found"

   elif use unicode >& /dev/null ; then

      export WX_GTK_VER="2.5"

      need-wxwidgets unicode || die "You need to emerge unicoded wxGTK with USE='gtk2 unicode'"

   else

      export WX_GTK_VER="2.5"

      need-wxwidgets gtk2 || die "You need to emerge wxGTK with USE='gtk2'"

   fi

}

src_unpack() {   einfo "Estraggo i sorgenti e provo ad applicare la patch Adunanza"

      unpack ${A}

      cd ${S}         

      ewarn "Provo ad applicare le patches Adu e Icone"

   epatch ${WORKDIR}/amule-adunanza-2.0.0rc8-1.diff || die "Patch Adunanza non applicata"

   einfo "Patch Adunanza applicata"

   patch -p1 < ${WORKDIR}/amule-2.0.0rc8-icons.patch

   einfo "Patch icone Gnome applicata"

}   

   

src_compile() {

   if use gtk2 >& /dev/null && use remote >& /dev/null ; then

                EXTRA_ECONF="--enable-amule-daemon"

        fi

   econf \

      --disable-optimise \

      --with-wx-config=${WX_CONFIG} \

      --with-wxbase-config=${WX_CONFIG} \

      `use_enable nls` \

      `use_enable remote amulecmd` \

      `use_enable remote amulecmdgui` \

      `use_enable remote webserver` \

      `use_enable remote webservergui` \

      `use_enable stats cas` \

      `use_enable stats wxcas` \

      `use_enable stats alc` \

      `use_enable stats alcc` \

      `use_enable debug` \

      || die

   emake -j1 || die

}

src_install() {

   make DESTDIR=${D} install || die

}

```

naturalmente va messo nel portage overlay e va fatto il digest prima di installarlo

spero sia cosa gradita

----------

## GhePeU

ciao! se possibile potresti appoggiarti all'ebuild che trovi qui, visto che l'attuale ha problemi con le wxGTK 2.5? e un'altra cosa, la patch comprimila con bzip2, in quel modo si riduce a 88k invece di 710k (se usi epatch gestisce automaticamente anche i file compressi e ci risparmi un mucchio di banda)  :Wink: 

EDIT: la patch per le icone fallisce 34 chunks su 87... è obbligatorio installare anche la patch per adunanza prima? nel caso, se sai come contattare l'autore, puoi chiedere se ne prepara una versione per i sorgenti "ufficiali", o se la adatta alla rc8 nel caso il problema fosse che è stata fatta su una versione diversa?

----------

## unz

allora, me ne sono accorto dopo il postaggio che c'era l'ebuild per gtk2 ... 

ho updato tutto, per le patch purtroppo io posso solo rigirare l'invito agli autori ... l'ebuild va a succhiare queste patch sui loro siti ... 

per quanto riguarda le icone è normale .. è stata fatta una sostituzione mirata di alcune ma non di tutte, l'errore che ne deriva non inficia il funzionamento

le due patch sono sciolte l'una dall'altra, l'ebuild è fatto per gli utenti fastweb che abbisognano di questa modifica per far girare meglio il mulo, se non sei utente fastweb puoi eliminare la patch Adunanza e lasciare l'altra ...

----------

## GhePeU

 *unz wrote:*   

> 
> 
> per quanto riguarda le icone è normale .. è stata fatta una sostituzione mirata di alcune ma non di tutte, l'errore che ne deriva non inficia il funzionamento
> 
> 

 

no, l'errore a cui mi riferisco è questo: se si applica la patch ai sorgenti di amule 2.0.0rc7 tutto va liscio, ma se invece la si applica a quelli della rc8 falliscono 34 chunk su 87, evidentemente perchè muuli_wdr.cpp è stato modificato da una versione all'altra... quindi bisognerebbe adattare la patch alla rc8...

----------

## unz

ok, contatto chi ha fatto la patch e vedo che può fare ... la patch era per la rc7 ed io ho solo cambiato la versione di amule a cui puntava

----------

## Thundah

Ciao a tutti, bellissimo howto, funziona alla grande, l'unico mio problema è che quando faccio un search i risultati mi appaiono con caratteri a forma di rombo con dentro un punto di domanda.. come fare per mettere a posto questo problema?

Thx mille Mauro

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Ma nel webserver o in amule? Usi unicode?

----------

## Thundah

Se accedo da web, cmq si uso unicode..

----------

## Thundah

Ho risolto ricompilando amule col flag -unicode, ora funziona alla grande! Grazie fede

----------

## masterbrian

Ciao, molto utile questo howto  :Smile:  Mi domandavo se qualcuno di voi avesse gia' affrontato il problema di far funzionare tutto come "demone" su una macchina senza X in funzione... sarebbe utilissimo  :Smile: 

----------

## FMulder

Non ci ho provato, ma qui potresti trovare quello che cerchi... magari dopo posta come hai fatto per quelli a cui può servire  :Wink: 

----------

## sinanqapudan

Ragazzi,

grande howto, ma... il sito 

http://gnucco.hollosite.com/

non ne vuole sapere di rilasciare la patch. Io l'ho trovata qui

http://amuleadu.altervista.org/amule-adunanza-2.0.0rc8-1.diff.gz

ed ho cambiato l'ebuild di unz. Così sono riuscito a digerire l'ebuild senno nisba.

Ciao

----------

## unz

gnucco ha cambiato dominio ... effettivamente dovrei mandargli l'ebuild con i links aggiornati ... mo glielo spedisco

----------

## sinanqapudan

OK, sono riuscito a compilare le wxGTK-2.5.3 versione ansi, ma questo è l'errore che ottengo quando provo a compilarle con supporto unicode:

```
../src/gtk/glcanvas.cpp: In member function `bool wxGLCanvas::Create(wxWindow*,

   const wxGLContext*, const wxGLCanvas*, int, const wxPoint&, const wxSize&,

   long int, const wxString&, int*, const wxPalette&)':

../src/gtk/glcanvas.cpp:324: warning: unused variable `GdkVisual*visual'

rm -f lib/libwxregexu-2.5.a

i386-pc-linux-gnu-ar rcu lib/libwxregexu-2.5.a wxregex_regcomp.o wxregex_regexec.o wxregex_regerror.o wxregex_regfree.o

make: i386-pc-linux-gnu-ar: Command not found

make: *** [lib/libwxregexu-2.5.a] Error 127

make: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....

i386-pc-linux-gnu-c++ -o wxrc wxrc_wxrc.o -pthread     -L../../lib   -lwx_baseu_xml-2.5 -lexpat -lwx_baseu-2.5        -lwxregexu-2.5  -pthread  -Wl,--version-script,../../version-script -lz -ldl -lm

/usr/lib/gcc-lib/i386-pc-linux-gnu/3.3.5/../../../../i386-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld: cannot find -lwx_baseu_xml-2.5

collect2: ld returned 1 exit status

make[1]: *** [wxrc] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/wxGTK-2.5.3/work/wxGTK-2.5.3/build_unicode/utils/wxrc'

!!! ERROR: x11-libs/wxGTK-2.5.3 failed.

!!! Function src_compile, Line 106, Exitcode 2

!!! make unicode failed

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, NOT this status message.
```

Siccome ho letto qua e là in giro che danno problemi, volevo chiedervi se ne sapete qualcosa.... superfluo dirvi che senza unicode amule non prova nemmeno a compilarsi ....

Ciao

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Hai usato l'ebuild del link?

----------

## sinanqapudan

Si, anche se l'ho dovuto modificare per indicare l'altra fonte della patch:

 *Quote:*   

> Ragazzi, 
> 
> grande howto, ma... il sito 
> 
> http://gnucco.hollosite.com/
> ...

 

Dopo la digestione, ho provato a compilare il tutto, ma ho ottenuto errori con la compilazione di wxGTK-2.5.3 con il flag unicode, per cui ho provato senza ed ha funzionato, ma così non si compila aMule.

Ciao

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *sinanqapudan wrote:*   

> per cui ho provato senza ed ha funzionato, ma così non si compila aMule.

 

Beh compila anche senza unicode amule cosi' si compila tutto.

----------

## unz

eh ma il mio ebuild non c'entra niente .. te hai problemi ad installare le wxgtk ... comunque ne ho messo uno nuovo sempre qua http://amuleadu.altervista.org/amule-2.0.0_rc8.ebuild

ps vale solo per gli utenti fastweb, gli altri dovrebbero commentare la parte relativa alla patch adu

----------

## sinanqapudan

E già ho proprio problemi con le wxgtk.... che non riesco a compilare con il flag unicode...

ne sai niente?

----------

## unz

ma nel kernel l'hai messo il supporto ad unicode [utf-8]?

----------

## WaTcHmE

Hi...

can someone translate this HOWTO in English?

Im german (and I dont know Italian  :Wink:  ) and Im having very big problems with my Amule webserver....

Thx  :Smile: 

WaTcHmE

----------

## Josuke

mmm la compilazione è andata bene e amule non crasha mai...ma il webserver che ho provato a far funzionare solo ora mi da un problemuccio....lo lancio con amuleweb -p 4711...va per un po' mi loggo vedo le prime schermate...poi mi si killa da solo dando questo output:

```
killed
```

 :Smile:  e basta...sembra quasi che non c la faccia..in effetti il pc sul quale l'h installato non è proprio una bomba...e ora come ora sta pure compilando..che ne dite?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Che per me quel web service non funziona molto bene. A me per esempio non fa le ricerche

----------

## Josuke

mm ok afferrato il concetto...comunque usando per esempio tightvnc o un prgramma simile...si riesce a fare una cosa simile..gestirlo da remoto...e in più si possono contrllare più programmi per il download contemporaneamente (e non solo ovviamente)...per ora continuerò a fare così in attesa che migliorino il tutto

----------

## Truzzone

Nuove News  :Surprised: 

Io consiglio di usare aMule cvs, personalmente l'ho provato per diversi giorni compilando una versione nuova ogni volta che il mulo crashava, ora ho trovato una versione più stabile e sono 6 (24h/24h 7d/7d) giorni che non crasha, per quanto riguarda il WebServer ho letto in diversi topic di migliorie apportate e disponibili nella cvs   :Smile: 

Ciao by Truzzone   :Smile: 

----------

## FMulder

 *WaTcHmE wrote:*   

> 
> 
> can someone translate this HOWTO in English?
> 
> Im german (and I dont know Italian  ) and Im having very big problems with my Amule webserver....
> ...

 

Hi, If I have a bit of time today I'll start writing something.. I don't write in english very well, but surely you will understand that version better than this in italian  :Wink: 

----------

## FMulder

EDIT: I have written the English translation, you can find the link on the main post of this thread  :Wink: 

EDIT: Ho aggiunto al post principale un po' di informazioni su come installare la versione CVS, se volete provate e fatemi sapere se va  :Wink: 

Grazie TRUZZONE per il link alle versioni cvs

----------

## unz

grande FMulder  :Very Happy: 

ma l'ip può essere localhost?

----------

## FMulder

 *unz wrote:*   

> grande FMulder 
> 
> ma l'ip può essere localhost?

 

Ehm.. l'ip di cosa? l'ip che scrivi nel browser per entrare sul webserver della tua macchina? Ovvio  :Wink: 

----------

## Truzzone

Grazie per l'ebuild FMulder  :Very Happy: 

Avevo provato a fare qualcosa tempo fà ma non funzionava, compilavo a mano   :Embarassed: 

Ciao by Truzzone   :Smile: 

----------

## unz

 *FMulder wrote:*   

>  *unz wrote:*   grande FMulder 
> 
> ma l'ip può essere localhost? 
> 
> Ehm.. l'ip di cosa? l'ip che scrivi nel browser per entrare sul webserver della tua macchina? Ovvio 

 

appunto, quindi forse sarebbe meno fuorviante mettere nell'howto localhost invece che 192 eccecc, che dici?

----------

## FMulder

 *unz wrote:*   

> appunto, quindi forse sarebbe meno fuorviante mettere nell'howto localhost invece che 192 eccecc, che dici?

 

ah ho capito  :Wink: 

Bhe in teoria il webserver si dovrebbe utilizzare per avere un'interfaccia remota.. che senso ha tenerlo in funzione per utilizzarlo dalla stessa macchina che ha in esecuzione amule con la sua interfaccia?  :Wink:  E' per questo che ho messo un ip e non localhost..

----------

## WaTcHmE

 *FMulder wrote:*   

> EDIT: I have written the English translation, you can find the link on the main post of this thread 
> 
> EDIT: Ho aggiunto al post principale un po' di informazioni su come installare la versione CVS, se volete provate e fatemi sapere se va 
> 
> Grazie TRUZZONE per il link alle versioni cvs

 

THX a lot!!! Ill try it .. 

hope it works  :Smile: 

----------

## skakz

 *FMulder wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ....
> 
> e abilitare il supporto per l'accesso remoto scegliendo la porta che avete scelto come porta tcp esterna
> ...

 

non c'è un modo per farlo in automatico e soprattutto in background? mi scoccia avere una console aperta solo per questo

ps: se uso l'opzione di amule "avvia webserver all'avvio" non funziona..

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Come lo lanci amule?

----------

## skakz

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Come lo lanci amule?

 

in verità uso amuled e lo faccio partire all'avvio

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *darkdude wrote:*   

> in verità uso amuled e lo faccio partire all'avvio

 

che e' amuled?

----------

## skakz

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

>  *darkdude wrote:*   in verità uso amuled e lo faccio partire all'avvio 
> 
> che e' amuled?

 

il suo demone,ovvero amule senza gui

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *darkdude wrote:*   

> il suo demone,ovvero amule senza gui

 

Ma che versione hai? Io non ho quel comando

----------

## skakz

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

>  *darkdude wrote:*   il suo demone,ovvero amule senza gui 
> 
> Ma che versione hai? Io non ho quel comando

 

amule-2.0.0_rc8

riporto da questo link:

http://www.amule.org/wiki/index.php/FAQ_aMule#Is_there_any_way_to_start_aMule_with_no_graphical_interface?

<< Is there any way to start aMule with no graphical interface?

Yes. Since aMule 2.0.0-rc6, you can use aMule Daemon, which can be executed on the command line by typing amuled. To control it, use either aMuleWeb, aMuleCMD or any other such application for remotely controlling aMule. >>

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Anche io ho la rc8 ma del comando amuled neanche l'ombra

----------

## skakz

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Anche io ho la rc8 ma del comando amuled neanche l'ombra

 

se ti può essere d'aiuto le mie flags sono: -debug -gd +gtk2 +nls +remote +stats -unicode (per amule intendo...)

----------

## Truzzone

 *darkdude wrote:*   

>  *FMulder wrote:*   
> 
> ....
> 
> e abilitare il supporto per l'accesso remoto scegliendo la porta che avete scelto come porta tcp esterna
> ...

 

Prova a settare il valore di ECUseTCPPort con 4712 nella sezione ExternalConnect del file .eMule presente nella home, infine riavvia il mulo.  :Smile: 

CIao by Truzzone  :Smile: 

----------

## skakz

thanks a lot ^_^

ora funziona!!!

EDIT: come non detto. non funziona  :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad: 

anche perchè a quanto ho capito dal sito di amule ECUseTCPPort serve per usare o no la porta TCP,quindi il suo valore deve essere 1 o 0.

2EDIT: adesso ho installato la versione cvs e funziona, non so che dire...

----------

## f0llia

Ho seguito l'how to, installato tutto correttamente ma se dopo aver dato

```

amuleweb -p 4712

miapass

```

do exit o quit

da web non è raggiungibile.. devo tenere aperta una shell ..Last edited by f0llia on Thu Apr 07, 2005 4:51 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Truzzone

 *f0llia wrote:*   

> Ho seguito l'how to, installato tutto correttamente ma da web non riesco a accedere...  ....

 

Che versione hai installato? la cvs?  :Question: 

Ciao by Truzzone  :Smile: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *f0llia wrote:*   

> Ho seguito l'how to, installato tutto correttamente ma da web non riesco a accedere...  ....

 

Da qualche errore?

----------

## f0llia

 *Truzzone wrote:*   

>  *f0llia wrote:*   Ho seguito l'how to, installato tutto correttamente ma da web non riesco a accedere...  .... 
> 
> Che versione hai installato? la cvs? 
> 
> Ciao by Truzzone 

 

No ho usato l'ebuit su bugs..

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

>  *f0llia wrote:*   Ho seguito l'how to, installato tutto correttamente ma da web non riesco a accedere...  .... 
> 
> Da qualche errore?

 

Nessun errore..semplicemente non mi carica la pagina web del server di amule

----------

## Truzzone

 *f0llia wrote:*   

> No ho usato l'ebuit su bugs..

 

Lascia perdere le vechie versioni, emergi la cvs, trovi l'ebuild in prima pagina, ricordati di modificare il nome il amule-CVS-1.ebuild (è stato modificata la parola cvs in maiuscolo) e l'url da dove scaricare il pacchetto con:

```
SRC_URI="http://www.hirnriss.net/files/cvs/${MY_P}.tar.bz2"
```

Ciao by Truzzone  :Smile: 

PS: FMulder aggiorna l'ebuild  :Wink: 

----------

## Maxgr

Salve a tutti

potreste aggiornare i links dove trovare l'ebuild "amule-2.0.0_rc8.ebuild' con la patch per ADUNANZA?

non riesco a scaricare da http://download.berlios.de/. E non lo trovo su altri link.

Grazie

Max

----------

## energy+

Houston abbiamo 1 problema!

Ho inserito l'ebuild ma al comando ebuild /usr/......... digest ho ricevuto il seguente output:

```

aMule-cvs-20050411

>>> Downloading http://distfiles.gentoo.org/distfiles/aMule-cvs-20050411.tar.bz2

--12:55:38--  http://distfiles.gentoo.org/distfiles/aMule-cvs-20050411.tar.bz2

           => `/usr/portage/distfiles/aMule-cvs-20050411.tar.bz2'

Resolving distfiles.gentoo.org... 216.165.129.135, 140.211.166.134, 156.56.247.195

Connecting to distfiles.gentoo.org[216.165.129.135]:80... connected.

HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 404 Not Found

12:55:39 ERROR 404: Not Found.

No digest file available and download failed.

>>> Downloading http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/Linux/distributions/gentoo/distfiles/aMule-cvs-20050411.tar.bz2

--12:55:39--  http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/Linux/distributions/gentoo/distfiles/aMule-cvs-20050411.tar.bz2

           => `/usr/portage/distfiles/aMule-cvs-20050411.tar.bz2'

Resolving distro.ibiblio.org... 152.2.210.109

Connecting to distro.ibiblio.org[152.2.210.109]:80... connected.

HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 404 Not Found

12:55:41 ERROR 404: Not Found.

No digest file available and download failed.

>>> Downloading http://www.hirnriss.net/files/cvs/aMule-cvs-20050411.tar.bz2

--12:55:41--  http://www.hirnriss.net/files/cvs/aMule-cvs-20050411.tar.bz2

           => `/usr/portage/distfiles/aMule-cvs-20050411.tar.bz2'

Resolving www.hirnriss.net... 83.236.150.51

Connecting to www.hirnriss.net[83.236.150.51]:80... connected.

HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 404 Not Found

12:55:44 ERROR 404: Not Found.

No digest file available and download failed.

!!! Couldn't download aMule-cvs-20050411.tar.bz2. Aborting.

```

Come posso rimediare?  :Rolling Eyes: 

ciao e grazie

----------

## Josuke

scaricandoti il file a mano da un mirror funzionante

----------

## energy+

 *Josuke wrote:*   

> scaricandoti il file a mano da un mirror funzionante

 

Si ok ma se lo volevo compilare am ano facevo da solo senza chiedere.......  :Wink: 

Vabbè ho capito faccio da solo fa niente!

Complimenti x l'how to cmq sembra davvero ben fatto!  :Wink: 

----------

## energy+

Dunque guardando la path sull'ebuild e quella reale nel web direi che forse è 1 semplice problema di cambiamento di nome....

difatti l'ebuild scarica in questa path:

http://www.hirnriss.net/files/cvs/

il file amule-cvs-{data}.tar.bz2

mentre la path reale è: http://www.hirnriss.net/files/cvs/aMule-CVS-20050411.tar.bz2

Ho provato a modificare lo script ma mi rimette ogni volta CVS in piccolo penso sia quello il problema a sto punto......

ciao

----------

## Josuke

 *energy+ wrote:*   

>  *Josuke wrote:*   scaricandoti il file a mano da un mirror funzionante 
> 
> Si ok ma se lo volevo compilare am ano facevo da solo senza chiedere....... 
> 
> Vabbè ho capito faccio da solo fa niente!
> ...

 

mmm ho detto scaricartelo a mano..non compilartelo  :Wink: 

te lo scarichi lo metti nella distfiles e emergi

----------

## energy+

 *Josuke wrote:*   

>  *energy+ wrote:*    *Josuke wrote:*   scaricandoti il file a mano da un mirror funzionante 
> 
> Si ok ma se lo volevo compilare am ano facevo da solo senza chiedere....... 
> 
> Vabbè ho capito faccio da solo fa niente!
> ...

 

ah pardòn avevo inteso male!  :Wink: 

Cmq sto cercando di risolvere il problema x tutti coloro che verranno dopo di me....... :p

Dunque la situazione è questa da quel che ho capito........

il File ebuild si deve chiamare esattamente come il file da scaricare quindi il file ebuild dovete cambiarlo in aMule-CVS-1.ebuild,esattamente con questi caratteri altrimenti ti risponde ciccia e deve essere dentro la cartella amule-cvs tutto in piccolo come settato nel file ebuild......

Detto questo in teoria dovrebbe andare ma da 1 altro errore (stessa cosa successa con la 2.0. :Cool: :

```

localhost / # ebuild /usr/portage/net-p2p/amule-cvs/aMule-CVS-1.ebuild digest

!!! aux_get(): ebuild path for 'net-p2p/aMule-CVS-1' not specified:

!!!            None

!!! aux_get(): ebuild path for 'net-p2p/aMule-CVS-1' not specified:

!!!            None

doebuild(): aux_get() error reading net-p2p/aMule-CVS-1; aborting.

```

che mi manca?.........  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Truzzone

 *energy+ wrote:*   

> ....
> 
> ```
> 
> localhost / # ebuild /usr/portage/net-p2p/amule-cvs/aMule-CVS-1.ebuild digest
> ...

 

Devi rinominare anche la cartella in amule-CVS:

```
mv /usr/portage/net-p2p/amule-cvs/ /usr/portage/net-p2p/amule-CVS/
```

  :Rolling Eyes: 

Ciao by Truzzone  :Smile: 

----------

## energy+

 *Truzzone wrote:*   

>  *energy+ wrote:*   ....
> 
> ```
> 
> localhost / # ebuild /usr/portage/net-p2p/amule-cvs/aMule-CVS-1.ebuild digest
> ...

 

Ok ho risolto in pratica anche la cartella deve essere aMule-CVS poi bisogna modificare l'ebuild così:

```

# Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License v2

# $Header:

inherit wxwidgets

MY_P=${PN/m/M}

MY_P=${MY_P/_/}

DATA_CVS=$(date +%Y%m%d)

MY_P=$MY_P-$DATA_CVS

echo $MY_P

S=${WORKDIR}/aMule-CVS

DESCRIPTION="aMule, the all-platform eMule p2p client, CVS Version"

HOMEPAGE="http://www.amule.org/"

SRC_URI="http://www.hirnriss.net/files/cvs/${MY_P}.tar.bz2"

LICENSE="GPL-2"

SLOT="0"

KEYWORDS="~amd64 ~x86"

IUSE="debug gtk2 nls remote stats unicode gd"

DEPEND="gtk2? ( >=x11-libs/wxGTK-2.5.3 )

   !gtk2? ( >=x11-libs/wxGTK-2.4.2-r2 )

   >=net-misc/curl-7.11.0

   >=sys-libs/zlib-1.2.1

   stats? ( >=media-libs/gd-2.0.26 )

   gd? ( >=media-libs/gd-2.0.26 )

   !net-p2p/amule

   !net-p2p/xmule"

pkg_setup() {

   if ! use gtk2 >& /dev/null ; then

      need-wxwidgets gtk || die "gtk version of x11-libs/wxGTK not found"

   elif use unicode >& /dev/null ; then

      export WX_GTK_VER="2.5"

      need-wxwidgets unicode || die "You need to emerge unicoded wxGTK with USE='gtk2 unicode'"

   else

      export WX_GTK_VER="2.5"

      need-wxwidgets gtk2 || die "You need to emerge wxGTK with USE='gtk2'"

   fi

}

src_compile() {

   if use gtk2 >& /dev/null && use remote >& /dev/null ; then

                EXTRA_ECONF="--enable-amule-daemon"

        fi

   econf \

      --disable-optimise \

      --with-wx-config=${WX_CONFIG} \

      --with-wxbase-config=${WX_CONFIG} \

      `use_enable nls` \

      `use_enable remote amulecmd` \

      `use_enable remote amulecmdgui` \

      `use_enable remote webserver` \

      `use_enable remote webservergui` \

      `use_enable stats cas` \

      `use_enable stats wxcas` \

      `use_enable stats alc` \

      `use_enable stats alcc` \

      `use_enable debug` \

      || die

   emake -j1 || die

}

src_install() {

   make DESTDIR=${D} install || die

} 

```

In pratica ricapitolando prendete il mio ebuild e lo nominate aMule-CVS-1.ebuild e lo buttate nella cartella /usr/portage/net-p2p/aMule-CVS/

ciao spero di esservi stato d'aiuto......... :p

Grazie Truzzone x la dritta nn so xchè ma nn ci avevo provato ancora........  :Wink: 

----------

## Truzzone

 *energy+ wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ok ho risolto in pratica anche la cartella deve essere aMule-CVS poi bisogna modificare l'ebuild così:
> 
> ....

 

Se noti nel mio primo post di questa pagina era già stato segnalato di modificare il link del pacchetto  :Wink: 

Ciao by Truzzone  :Smile: 

----------

## energy+

 *Truzzone wrote:*   

>  *energy+ wrote:*   
> 
> Ok ho risolto in pratica anche la cartella deve essere aMule-CVS poi bisogna modificare l'ebuild così:
> 
> .... 
> ...

 

Si ho visto ma c'è anmche la M di aMule che nn so se è fondamentale ma il pacchetto si chiama così!  :Wink: 

ciao

----------

## Josuke

ma usare questo no he? https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=88243

----------

## FMulder

Ciao, ho aggiornato il primo post con l'ebuild che avete corretto  :Wink: 

Scusate se non ho corretto prima ma non avevo notato i vari post!

 *f0llia wrote:*   

> Ho seguito l'how to, installato tutto correttamente ma se dopo aver dato
> 
> ```
> 
> amuleweb -p 4712
> ...

 

follia, credo che non ti sia chiara una cosa.. il comando amuleweb -p 4712 è il comando per AVVIARE il server web!

è assolutamente normale quindi che se dai exit poi non riesci ad aprire l'interfaccia da un browser  :Wink: 

non so come si possa avviare come daemon, cmq puoi ad esempio aprire una sessione tramite screen e avviarlo da li

----------

## Truzzone

 *f0llia wrote:*   

> Ho seguito l'how to, installato tutto correttamente ma se dopo aver dato
> 
> ```
> 
> amuleweb -p 4712
> ...

 

```
amuleweb -p 4712 -q
```

  :Wink: 

Ciao by Truzzone  :Smile: 

----------

## energy+

Houston abbiamo problemi.......

Finalmente ho installato tutto ciò che mi serve ma quando è arrivatofinalmente il turno di amule CVS è successo questo........

```

>>> emerge (3 of 3) net-p2p/aMule-CVS-1 to /

aMule-CVS-20050411

>>> md5 src_uri ;-) aMule-CVS-20050411.tar.bz2

aMule-CVS-20050411

 * Using /usr/lib/wx/config/gtk2-ansi-release-2.5

aMule-CVS-20050411

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking aMule-CVS-20050411.tar.bz2 to /var/tmp/portage/aMule-CVS-1/work

>>> Source unpacked.

aMule-CVS-20050411

!!! ERROR: net-p2p/aMule-CVS-1 failed.

!!! Function econf, Line 488, Exitcode 1

!!! no configure script found

```

----------

## Truzzone

 *energy+ wrote:*   

> ....
> 
> ```
> 
> .......
> ...

 

È sbagliato il nome, amule va scritto minuscolo: amule-CVS-1.ebuild e così anche la dir in net-p2p.  :Razz: 

FMulder: Quando rifaccio l'ebuild digest, è come se si ricordasse la vecchia var $MY_P e non aggiorna la data del pacchetto da scaricare a quella odierna, devo modificare l'ebuild a caso, lanciare il digest con relativo errore, ripristinare l'ebuild e rilanciare il digest così funziona  :Question: 

Ciao by Truzzone  :Smile: 

----------

## energy+

 *Truzzone wrote:*   

>  *energy+ wrote:*   ....
> 
> ```
> 
> .......
> ...

 

Sinceramente nn ho ben capito ma ho rinominato sial a dir che il file in amule,rilanciato il ebuild digest e la compilazione ma mi da lo stesso errore...... :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Truzzone

 *energy+ wrote:*   

> ....
> 
> ```
> 
> .......
> ...

 

Qui è scritto aMule !!! ERROR: net-p2p/aMule-CVS-1 failed. con la M maiuscola mentre va scritto minuscola, anche la cartella.

Ho appena fatto l'emerge e a me funziona  :Wink: 

Ciao by Truzzone  :Smile: 

----------

## energy+

 *Truzzone wrote:*   

>  *energy+ wrote:*   ....
> 
> ```
> 
> .......
> ...

 

```

localhost / # ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" USE="gtk2 remote stats -unicode" emerge amule-CVS

Calculating dependencies ...done!

>>> emerge (1 of 1) net-p2p/amule-CVS-1 to /

aMule-CVS-20050411

>>> md5 src_uri ;-) aMule-CVS-20050411.tar.bz2

aMule-CVS-20050411

 * Using /usr/lib/wx/config/gtk2-ansi-release-2.5

aMule-CVS-20050411

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking aMule-CVS-20050411.tar.bz2 to /var/tmp/portage/amule-CVS-1/work

>>> Source unpacked.

aMule-CVS-20050411

!!! ERROR: net-p2p/amule-CVS-1 failed.

!!! Function econf, Line 488, Exitcode 1

!!! no configure script found

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, NOT this status message.

```

come vedi nn cambia nulla.......... :Confused: 

----------

## Josuke

non ho mica capito perchè non usate quello su gentoo bugs...per provare l'ho messo su e ora sta emergiando la versione cvs di oggi senza nessun problema di nomi in maiuscolo e non

----------

## energy+

 *Josuke wrote:*   

> non ho mica capito perchè non usate quello su gentoo bugs...per provare l'ho messo su e ora sta emergiando la versione cvs di oggi senza nessun problema di nomi in maiuscolo e non

 

Provato ora stesso problema di cui sopra!  :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## Truzzone

 *energy+ wrote:*   

> ...
> 
> Provato ora stesso problema di cui sopra! 

 

Scusa, qual'è il nome della cartella in /usr/local/portage/net-p2p/ ?  :Question: 

Ciao by Truzzone  :Smile: 

----------

## energy+

 *Truzzone wrote:*   

>  *energy+ wrote:*   ...
> 
> Provato ora stesso problema di cui sopra!  
> 
> Scusa, qual'è il nome della cartella in /usr/local/portage/net-p2p/ ? 
> ...

 

Lo stesso del file ebuild se no nn va..... quindi amule-CVS

ciao

----------

## Truzzone

 *energy+ wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Lo stesso del file ebuild se no nn va..... quindi amule-CVS
> 
> ciao

 

Prova con la USE -gtk2...  :Question: 

Ciao by Truzzone  :Confused: 

----------

## GonoszTopi

Dovete usare il nome di schedario minuscolo per il ebuild. (amule-cvs-1.ebuild anziché amule-CVS-1.ebuild)

 *Quote:*   

> from IRC:
> 
> <Xaignar> amule-cvs-1.ebuild is what the file is supposed to be called

 

----------

## energy+

 *GonoszTopi wrote:*   

> Dovete usare il nome di schedario minuscolo per il ebuild. (amule-cvs-1.ebuild anziché amule-CVS-1.ebuild)
> 
>  *Quote:*   from IRC:
> 
> <Xaignar> amule-cvs-1.ebuild is what the file is supposed to be called 

 

Esatto così mi compila! YAHOOOO finalmente! :p

Grazie!  :Wink: 

PS X l'autore consiglio di modificare lo script in maniera che nn prenda il nome del file nell'ebuild ma che aggiunga solo la data in automatico come nell'ebuild di gentoo bugs inoltre la nomenclatura dell'ebuild dev'essere amule-cvs-1.ebuild e la cartella che lo contiene amule-cvs!  :Wink: 

ciao

----------

## GonoszTopi

È una politica di gentoo che usano il nome di schedario minuscolo per un ebuild, con alcune eccezioni (come il Perl e tali)

----------

## FMulder

riguardate un po' la procedura in prima pagina, stasera ho riprovato e corretto qualche errore...

adesso l'ebuild scarica il bz2 del giorno precedente, questo perché ad esempio in questo momento è il 12 aprile, ma nel sito è scaricabile al massimo la versione dell'11 ovviamente... modificando l'ebuild come ho indicato nei commenti è possibile comunque utilizzare la versione del giorno.

Per quanto riguarda le modifiche fatte ripeto tutto qui per fare prima:

percorso dell'ebuild: /usr/local/portage/net-p2p/aMule-CVS/aMule-CVS-1.ebuild

ogni volta che si vuole fare l'emerge del nuovo CVS bisogna fare

```

touch /usr/local/portage/net-p2p/aMule-CVS/aMule-CVS-1.ebuild      # altrimenti non verrà scaricato l'ultimo pacchetto...

ebuild /usr/local/portage/net-p2p/aMule-CVS/aMule-CVS-1.ebuild digest

emerge aMule-CVS  # ovviamente con le giuste flag

```

----------

## skakz

ragazzi ci sono novità:

nella nuova versione reperibile a questo indirizzo

https://bugs.gentoo.org/attachment.cgi?id=57299&action=view

è stata aggiunta la flag daemon per lanciare solo il demone di amule senza gui (con amuled) e poi è stato risolto il fastidioso bug che assillava amuleweb che non permetteva il background: ora basta lanciare il comando:

```

amuleweb -p porta --password=lapassword -q &

```

spero di essere stato utile  :Very Happy: 

EDIT:

appena scoperto dell'esistenza di 

```

/etc/conf.d/amuleweb

e

/etc/init.d/amuleweb

```

stanno facendo veramente un ottimo lavoro...

----------

## Maxgr

Scusate, ma continuo a non trovare il la patch per Adunanza del mulo

cioe' "amule-adunanza-2.0.0rc8-1.diff.gz"

whese

Grazie 

Max

----------

## SilverXXX

Tanto per informazione, su bugs.gentoo.org c'è l'ebuild per la versione finale. Sto provando a metterla insieme alle wxGTK 2.6, vi dirò più tardi se va tutto bene.

EDIT:mi dà il seguente errore:

!!! set-wxconfig: Error:  Can't find normal or debug version:

!!! set-wxconfig:         /usr/bin/wxgtk2-2.4-config not found

!!! set-wxconfig:         /usr/bin/wxgtk2d-2.4-config not found

!!! You need to emerge wxGTK with gtk2 in your USE

nonostante le wxGTK siano compilate con gtk2 come use. Nessuno sa come risolvere?

----------

## koma

è sucito amule 2.0  :Smile: 

----------

## Onip

@SilverXXX

Se usi l'ebuild di amule-cvs da bugs.gentoo.org allora c'è anche la versione per il supporto a gtk2. però dovrai smascherare e installare wxGTK-2.6.0

----------

## SilverXXX

Ho messo l'ebuild della versione 2.0 finale, ma ho installato le wx 2.6 cmq  :Very Happy: 

Solo che non so perchè ma la funzione che ceracva le wxGTK compilate con la use gtk2 daav errore, quindi ho dovuto commentarla.

----------

## Maxgr

Ehi ho trovato la patch del mulo per adunanza!!

"amule-adunanza-2.0.0-2.patch.gz" che differenza con il file .diff di amule-adunanza-2.0.0rc8.1.diff.gz?

trattasi delle medesima cosa? Si puo' applicarla in modo identico?

Grazie

Max

----------

## gutter

Credo di si, basta ritoccare l'ebuild.

----------

## Onip

vorrei segnalare che nella versione attualmente stabile di amule

```
* net-p2p/amule

     Available versions:  1.2.8 2.0.1 2.0.3 [M]2.0.3-r1

     Installed:           2.0.3

     Homepage:            http://www.amule.org/

     Description:         aMule, the all-platform eMule p2p client
```

Il file 

```
/etc.init.d/amuleweb
```

 contiene degli errori e quindi non funziona.

Per metterlo a posto bisogna cambiare la riga in cui setta le opzioni da così

```
OPTIONS="-rh ${AMULEHOST} -p ${AMULEPORT} -pw ${AMULEPWD}"
```

a così

```
OPTIONS="-h ${AMULEHOST} -p ${AMULEPORT} -P ${AMULEPWD} -q"
```

Byez

----------

## skakz

dal sito di amule leggo:

 *Quote:*   

> PHP based webserver (amuleweb) is available for public testing
> 
>  Posted by: lfroen, 16.09.05 at 09:24
> 
> As topic says, php-enabled amuleweb is ready for public testing.
> ...

 

qualcuno ha provato? io non trovo il modo di far funzionare amuleweb con 

l'opzione --php nè il template..

----------

## Onip

credo che per quello tu debba mettere amule-cvs . C'è il link all'ebuild su bugs più su nel thread

----------

## Truzzone

 *darkdude wrote:*   

> ....
> 
> qualcuno ha provato? io non trovo il modo di far funzionare amuleweb con 
> 
> l'opzione --php nè il template..

 

Non ancora, appena ho tempo gli do un'occhio   :Wink: 

Ciao by Truzzone   :Smile: 

NB: L'ebuild corretto si trova nel forum di aMule sezione Developer   :Wink: 

----------

## Tintenstich

Salve a tutti

Sto cercando anche io di installare amule da cvs....

ovviamente ci sono delle incongruenze con le wxGTK o gtk2 o che ne so?!?!

So solo che sto installando in tutte le combinazioni possibili sia amule che wxGTK (che forse non serve nemmeno piu')

Qualcuno sa come devo procedere per avere amule stabile??Cioe' insomma che USE devo settare ??

Questo il mio emerge info :

```

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="x86 3dnow X alsa apm arts ati audiofile avi bash-completion berkdb bitmap-fonts bonobo bzip2 cdr crypt cups curl divx divx4linux dts dvb dvd eds emboss encode esd ethereal exif expat fam ffmpeg flac foomaticdb fortran gd gdbm gif glut gmp gnome gphoto2 gpm gstreamer gtk gtk2 gtkhtml idn imagemagick imlib ipv6 jack java jpeg junit kde lcms libg++ libwww lirc mad matroska mhash mikmod mmx mng motif mp3 mpeg mplayer ncurses network nls ogg oggvorbis openal opengl oss pam pcre pdflib perl png python qt quicktime readline recode samba sdl slang speex spell sqlite ssl stroke svg svga tcltk tcpd tetex tiff truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts udev usb v4l vdr vorbis win32codecs wmf xine xml xml2 xmms xv xvid zlib linguas_it userland_GNU kernel_linux elibc_glibc"

Unset:  ASFLAGS, CTARGET, LC_ALL, LDFLAGS, MAKEOPTS

```

Ci sono sia le gtk sia gtk2 settate .....e' ok?

In questo momento sto "emergendo" wxGTK 2.6.2-r2 preso da gentoo-bugs , e vorrei provare amule-cvs-2 anch'esso preso da bugs.

Quindi , che USE devo combinare??

----------

## Truzzone

Posta un:

```
emerge -pv wxGTK amule
```

Ciao by Truzzone   :Smile: 

PS: Ricordo che aMule ha bisogno del nostro aiuto con una donazione   :Wink: 

----------

## Tintenstich

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> gentoo ~ # emerge -pv wxGTK amule
> 
> These are the packages that I would merge, in order:
> ...

 

Amule e' bloccato da "Xmule " che ho emerso per test...ma crasha lo stesso ...anzi crasha da quando con switch2 ho cercato di cambiare tema....

Ok , allora ,che combinazione mi consigliate??

----------

## Truzzone

 *Tintenstich wrote:*   

> ....
> 
> Amule e' bloccato da "Xmule " che ho emerso per test...ma crasha lo stesso ...anzi crasha da quando con switch2 ho cercato di cambiare tema....
> 
> Ok , allora ,che combinazione mi consigliate??

 

xMule oramai è un progetto morto.

Emergi aMule-2.1.0   :Wink: 

Ciao by Truzzone   :Smile: 

----------

## Tintenstich

 *Quote:*   

> "Xmule " che ho emerso per test

 

Lo so , infatti vorrei riemergere Amule , ma come gia' detto ho provato le varie combinazioni e crasha comunque.....quindi ti chiedevo per questo la combinazione di USE sia per amule che per wxGTK

----------

## Truzzone

 *Tintenstich wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   "Xmule " che ho emerso per test 
> 
> Lo so , infatti vorrei riemergere Amule , ma come gia' detto ho provato le varie combinazioni e crasha comunque.....quindi ti chiedevo per questo la combinazione di USE sia per amule che per wxGTK

 

hai letto tutto mio reply?

Prova ad emergere aMule-2.1.0 con le flag use che hai, per fare questo devi aggiungere la seguente riga:

```
In /etc/portage/packages.keywords

net-p2p/amule ~arch
```

dove arch è il tipo di architettura del tuo pc (x86, amd64....)

Ciao by Truzzone   :Smile: 

----------

## Tintenstich

Ok , scusa , non avevo visto che la versione e' differente , ok , ora ci provo grazie!!

----------

## Tintenstich

Ok Funzia! Grazie!!

----------

## Truzzone

 *Tintenstich wrote:*   

> Ok Funzia! Grazie!!

 

Perfetto   :Very Happy:   !

Intanto Razorback è nei guai   :Crying or Very sad: 

Per fortuna c'è il supporto KAD dalla 2.1.0   :Wink: 

Ciao by Truzzone   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## kattivo

Salve, 

Io ho eseguito la guida...

pero' al momento di lanciare 

```

amule
```

da shell.. non lo ho come comando...

```

--[amule]-[NetFinity-IBM]--

--(/home/p2p)-(gio apr 06)--> amule

amulecmd  amuleweb

--[amule]-[NetFinity-IBM]--

--(/home/p2p)-(gio apr 06)--> amule

bash: amule: command not found

--[amule]-[NetFinity-IBM]--

--(/home/p2p)-(gio apr 06)-->

```

Pero' se uso il TAB mi completa la riga con "amule" come se esistesse..ho fatto qualche errore? un'altra cosa.. (domanda)

se avvio direttamente amuleweb, non potrei accederci xche è amule che fa da server...vero? 

Almeno da quello che ho visto sembra un client...

Scusate la mia ignoranza..

----------

## Onip

Con quali USE lo hai compilato?

amuleweb è il server web e si può "agganciare" sia al demone amuled sia all'amule "tradizionale". Serve per generare l'interfaccia web a cui accedere tramite browser.

Byez

p.s. la cosa del TAB è normale, perchè tu hai due comandi che iniziano con la stessa stringa (amule appunto). Se noti il cursore resterà fermo di fianco alla e e non uno spuazio + in là come fa di solito quando il comando è completo.

----------

## kattivo

USE="gtk2 remote stats unicode" emerge amule

Con queste ...! 

Ho capito....non vedo l'ora di riuescire a farlo andare.. :Razz: 

----------

## Onip

non ho capito se hai risolto il problema oppure no.

----------

## kattivo

Eh no...Sono fermo al punto di prima.....

il comando amule ancora non esiste..! sono sempre fermo li... :Sad: 

----------

## Onip

```
equery f amule
```

 non te lo da tra i file installati dal pacchetto?

```
[ebuild   R   ] net-p2p/amule-2.1.1  USE="amuled gtk nls remote unicode -debug -stats" 3,186 kB
```

Io ho usato queste USE e ho tutto quello che mi serve.

Byez

p.s. non ti conviene specificare le USE a riga di comandocome hai scritto sopra, meglio usare /etc/portage/package.use. Info a proposito le trovi nella documentazione o cercando sul forum

----------

## kattivo

Non me lo da in effetti...cioè mi fa vedere la lista delle cose che ha installato...pero' manca "amule" compilando con le tue USE mi da il seguente errore:

```

>>> md5 src_uri ;-) aMule-2.1.1.tar.bz2

 * wxGTK with gtk2 support will be used

!!! set-wxconfig: Error:  Can't find normal or debug version:

!!! set-wxconfig:         /usr/lib/wx/config/gtk2-ansi-release-2.6 not found

!!! set-wxconfig:         /usr/lib/wx/config/gtk2-ansi-debug-2.6 not found

!!! You need to emerge wxGTK with gtk2 in your USE

--[root]-[NetFinity-IBM]--

```

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Ho ricompilato wxGTK con queste use :

```

net-p2p/amule amuled gtk nls remote -unicode -debug -stats

x11-libs/wxGTK gtk2 unicode -X

```

e se emergo ora amule... mi dice ancora ..:

```

 * wxGTK with gtk2 support will be used

!!! set-wxconfig: Error:  Can't find normal or debug version:

!!! set-wxconfig:         /usr/lib/wx/config/gtk2-ansi-release-2.6 not found

!!! set-wxconfig:         /usr/lib/wx/config/gtk2-ansi-debug-2.6 not found

!!! You need to emerge wxGTK with gtk2 in your USE

```

è impazzito lui o sono impazito io?

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Oki ho modificato gtk in gtk2 sulle use di amule.. era per quello..! ora compilo ... e vedo se funziona...

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Nada..non funziona |!|!| mi dice sempre la stessa cosa...

cosa devo fare?

----------

## kattivo

se vi serve qlk informazione in piu sul sistema...domandatemi pure... cosi non riesco proprio neanche a compialre amule..!

----------

## Onip

```
Hal9000 ~ # emerge -pv wxGTK

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] x11-libs/wxGTK-2.6.2-r1  USE="X doc gnome joystick opengl sdl unicode -debug -odbc" 14,160 kB

```

Io wxGTK ce l'ho così. Secondo me hai un problema con loro. wx-config da non trova i file che gli servono

----------

## Ilvalle

Se compili wxGTK con le flags unicode, anche amule deve essere con unicode.

Credo possa essere questo l'errore.

valle

----------

## kattivo

Sono riuscito finalmente a compilare....

mi è apparto amuled, ma non amule... posso in qlk modo utilizzare amuled al posto di amule?

----------

## Onip

con amuled puoi usare amulegui, amulecmd, amuleweb + browser.

Byez

----------

## kattivo

NIENTE DA FARE!!! 

Ormai mi arrendo...cioè le ho provate ormai tutte apparte quella giusta... per essere compilato è compilato bene...pero' non ho "amule" ho "amuled" che pero' quando lo avvio mi domanda la pass...e quando la metto si blocca .. e finisce di vivere..! ho provato  a lasciarlo li.. ma niente..!

----------

## Onip

io controllerei bene le USE che hai impostato.

```
[I] net-p2p/amule (2.1.1): aMule, the all-platform eMule p2p client
```

Io con questa non ho problemi di sorta.

per quanto riguarda amuled: quello è solo il demone. per interfacciarti devi usare un qualche client (come amulegui o amulecmd) la configurazione è la stessa di amule. Anche questo funziona benone, lo sto usando proprio adesso...

In bocca al lupo!

----------

## kattivo

Salve.. 

sono riuscito a far funzionare l'amuleweb.. 

un unico problema.. :

quando faccio una ricerca da web, non mi vengono fuori i risultati..!

quando eseguo "search" mi viene "Search in progress. Refetch results in a moment!" e non mi vengono fuori i risultati..

cosa puo' essere? Da X invece vengono..

----------

## Truzzone

 *kattivo wrote:*   

> Salve.. 
> 
> sono riuscito a far funzionare l'amuleweb.. 
> 
> un unico problema.. :
> ...

 

Problemi di un applicativo giovane, prova la 2.1.2 uscita da pochi giorni da quel lato (demone ed interaccia) sono stati apportati alcuni miglioramenti   :Wink: 

Il problema della ricerca da te segnalato è noto, basta fare un giro veloce nel forum ufficiale di aMule   :Confused: 

Ciao by Truzzone   :Smile: 

----------

## koma

ragazzi esiste un ebuild per la versione adunanza ?

----------

## VegetaSSJ5

ragazzi ho seguito la procedura per installare amule-cvs, però al momento di dare l'emerge ottengo l'errore seguente:

```
localhost ~ # emerge -pv aMule-CVS

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N    ] net-p2p/aMule-CVS-1  USE="gtk2 nls unicode -debug -gd -remote -stats" 0 kB

[blocks B     ] net-p2p/amule (is blocking net-p2p/aMule-CVS-1)

Total: 1 package (1 new, 1 block), Size of downloads: 0 kB
```

cosa devo fare per risolverlo?

----------

## Onip

basta leggere bene   :Wink:  . La presenza sul tuo sistema di amule blocca l'installazione di amule-cvs. La soluzione? Disinstallare amule prima di mettere il -cvs

EDIT: occhio che per il cvs ci vogliono le wxGTK-2.8.x che attualmente non sono in portage. Se cerchi su bugzilla c'è un bug a riguardo dove un dev segnala un proprio overlay con gli ebuild che ti servono.

----------

## VegetaSSJ5

 *Onip wrote:*   

> EDIT: occhio che per il cvs ci vogliono le wxGTK-2.8.x che attualmente non sono in portage. Se cerchi su bugzilla c'è un bug a riguardo dove un dev segnala un proprio overlay con gli ebuild che ti servono.

 

perfetto...  :Rolling Eyes: 

ho capito lascio l'amule che ho, non voglio incasinarmi il sistema con troppi pacchetti che non sono su portage...

----------

## fbcyborg

 *Onip wrote:*   

> EDIT: occhio che per il cvs ci vogliono le wxGTK-2.8.x che attualmente non sono in portage. Se cerchi su bugzilla c'è un bug a riguardo dove un dev segnala un proprio overlay con gli ebuild che ti servono.

 

Ti riferisci a questo? Ci sono scritte un sacco di cose, ma ciò che noto è che gli allegati degli ebuild mi sembrano tutti barrati....   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Onip

proprio quello. se guardi bene in un commento dirtyepic (un dev) dice che gli ebuild sono disponibili nel suo overlay. Basta aggiungerlo con layman e smascherare wxGTK.

Da un paio di giorni ha messo pure l'hardmask, ma solo perchè aspetta che le varie architetture aggiungano la keyword, gli ebuild sono funzionanti.

----------

## Onip

wxGTK-2.8.... sono state aggiunte in portage. sono hardmasked perchè l'ebuild di eselect-wxwindows ancora manca di essere 'keywordato' (che brividi...) dai vari arch team.

Quindi niente + overlay!

----------

## fbcyborg

 *Onip wrote:*   

> wxGTK-2.8.... sono state aggiunte in portage. sono hardmasked perchè l'ebuild di eselect-wxwindows ancora manca di essere 'keywordato' (che brividi...) dai vari arch team.
> 
> Quindi niente + overlay!

 

Ok, quindi cancelliamo l'overlay definitivamente?

----------

## Onip

Io l'overlay di dirtyepic l'ho tolto. Visto che contiene anche versioni 'sperimentali' di gcc non vorrei rischiare di fare qualche upgrade (per una sua distrazione) che mi incasina il sistema.

----------

## fbcyborg

Tolto anche io... tanto ora la stessa versione sta pure in portage appunto..

----------

## fbcyborg

Ho visto che in portage ora c'è la versione 2.8.7.1 di wxGTK. Siccome non ho ancora aggiornato e mi trovo con la versione 2.8.6.1, volevo sapere se devo ricompilare amule-cvs e modificare l'ebuild...

----------

